# Olowokandi - Funny (and sad)



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Down in the mouth



> *Michael Olowokandi * did not make the trip, and his status for the remainder of the four-game road swing is not known. *Rivers said Olowokandi is one hurting fellow with gum/teeth problems*..


gum/teeth problems? are you kidding me? It's definitely time to hang up the sneaks when you get a DNP and don't travel with the team because of gum/teeth problems. guys have played with broken bones...the flu...get a toothbrush Kandi!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:rofl:

He can afford a trip to the dentist.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> Free Post


thats all you ever do...never anything of substance...


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

My first thought was this from a guy called 'Kandi.......


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats all you ever do...never anything of substance...


*free posting*: Donut free posts when he has no comment on a particular thread but wants to get his post count up


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's just a post count. It's not like anyone really cares...

As for Kandi, quit being a ***** and get on the plane...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> It's just a post count. It's not like anyone really cares...
> 
> As for Kandi, quit being a ***** and get on the plane...


I care. When you post you get ucash points.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> *free posting*: Donut free posts when he has no comment on a particular thread but wants to get his post count up


Also known as every post you've ever made on this board. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I care. When you post you get ucash points.


Just bet half of what you have on one game, and the other half on the other. Hope to win big, and make better posts. If you lose it all, I'll give you enough to bet big again. You freepost because you want a glowing name, right?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*bingo!!!!!!! * 

i'm also waiting for someone to cash my check to become a s/m b/c glowing names look especially nice when they're black.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's not that special. Just bet big, then get back to me...Ounce you get it, you'll realize all the hectic posting you did was stupid, that's what happened to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please get back on topic or the off-topic posts will be moved.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> *It's not that special*. Just bet big, then get back to me...Ounce you get it, you'll realize all the hectic posting you did was stupid, that's what happened to me. :biggrin:


But it looks cool. Donut's about shiny cool stuff like that :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Please get back on topic or the off-topic posts will be moved.


well it certainly is a lot more emphatic when you write it in green (j/k Premier :biggrin

As for Kandi, i hope you successfully overcome this mouth cancer or whatever the hell's going on with you. And please be in Miami. And Doc, try playing the guy for once i seem to remember having a monster game in UT not too long ago.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Doc mentioned about Kandi's gums are starting to form abscesses.

Painful? Yes. Disgusting? Absolutely.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I dunno, if my mouth was hurting, I probably wouldn't play either...especially after knowing I'll get my 5 mill anyway.


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> I dunno, if my mouth was hurting, I probably wouldn't play either...especially after knowing I'll get my 5 mill anyway.


Exactly, Go on a 4 game road trip and not play because Al and Perk are back or stay back in Boston and collect the paycheck anyway.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, if you're playing a game that centers around running and jumping, your mouth hurting is a big deal. Go run and jump some time, your mouth moves a lot and that probably isn't good if you're having issues like Kandi is.

And he's still nine times the player Scalabrine is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Olowokandi has so much potential.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Thats how it looks? If it is then that white bump on the top then that crap hurts a lot.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I don't know man. You make almost 6 million a year you can afford a toothbrush and some floss. Or even a dentist to prevent that. Anyway can you take down that picture - it hurts just looking at it.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

The worst # 1 Draft Pick ever


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I don't know man. You make almost 6 million a year you can afford a toothbrush and some floss. Or even a dentist to prevent that. Anyway can you take down that picture - it hurts just looking at it.


this doesnt mean the dude wasnt taking care of his teeth...as much as these players are hit in the mouth and jaw, you gotta expect this sometimes...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this doesnt mean the dude wasnt taking care of his teeth...as much as these players are hit in the mouth and jaw, you gotta expect this sometimes...


It's gum disease man. That has nothing to do with getting hit in the mouth and jaw. Otherwise half the league would be on the IR with gum issues.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Causeway said:


> It's gum disease man. That has nothing to do with getting hit in the mouth and jaw. Otherwise half the league would be on the IR with gum issues.


so getting gouged in the gums with someones dirty fingernail wouldnt do it, huh?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so getting gouged in the gums with someones dirty fingernail wouldnt do it, huh?


do you have some sort of inside scoop that Kandi was "gouged in the gums with someones dirty fingernail" causing gum disease and him to miss games? Otherwise it's a stretch and looks like either a ***** move by Kandi - or a guy that needs to learn to floss once in a while.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Causeway said:


> do you have some sort of inside scoop that Kandi was "gouged in the gums with someones dirty fingernail" causing gum disease and him to miss games? Otherwise it's a stretch and looks like either a ***** move by Kandi - or a guy that needs to learn to floss once in a while.


I'm his orthodontist...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I'm his orthodontist...


Looks like you are doing a hell of a job for him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe for once in his life he should do something and go to the dentist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

In fairness, I wouldn't mind seeing Kandi play a few minutes. He's a 7 footer who rebounds...not many of those the Celtics have had...in recent years.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Time for Kandi to lay off the candy.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

ZWW said:


> Time for Kandi to lay off the candy.


I was waiting for that....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TAllen42 said:


> I was waiting for that....


Aren't you going to follow it up with something? lol.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I don't know man. You make almost 6 million a year you can afford a toothbrush and some floss. Or even a dentist to prevent that. Anyway can you take down that picture - it hurts just looking at it.


 :biggrin: I took it down. lol


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Aren't you going to follow it up with something? lol.


No, I really don't care about this thread, but I knew someone was going to say that. :clap:


----------

